# Self made tube-glass cutter



## Jan Ridders (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All,
Because I make all kinds of tube glass parts for my models I made a simple tool for cutting glass tubes. I used available materials and a small diamont cutting disc driven by my Dremel hand tool, cooling is with water droplets; see picture below:
You can see and read all about it on my web site; page:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_glassnijder/glassnijder_frameset.htm

Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 7, 2012)

Very neat set up


----------



## compspecial (Oct 7, 2012)

Brilliant! as always Jan.
Stew.


----------



## rleete (Oct 7, 2012)

As fine a piece of work as your engines.


----------



## kquiggle (Apr 27, 2015)

I ran across this thread recently and was so impressed by the design that I decided to build one of my own. By using a larger diameter cutting disk I was able to eliminate the belt drive arrangement and simplify the build a little. Below is a link to the build on my website, and a couple of pictures.


https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/machining---lathes-mills-etc/build---glass-tubing-cutter


----------

